# Weber Lovin 3/18



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

A friend and I hit up the Weber today below taggart. Wasnt catching anything till I remember a report that said they were full of sow bugs, I only had some gray scuds but I threw one on anyways. As I looked down in the water I could see quite a few gray bugs, couldve been sows, floating down as well. Dont ask me what they were, I have no idea. Got a couple of casts into a hole I was working, till I finally got the perfect cast, and floated my bugs right under some overhanging branches... Wham! Got a good hit, set the hook, and fought this guy for a while till he came in.










Not quite sure how big he was but it was really pretty and healthy, the pic doesnt do it justice. I decided to try my luck in that hole again... sure enough next cast I get a decent bite and hook into a nice 14 inch cutt. He fought like a champ too. Sorry no pics, the bugger slipped outta my hands before my friend took the pic. Well this hole is goin good, so I figure what the heck Ill keep working it. A couple more casts, fish on! A little brown landed, not very picture worthy. Geez could this hole get any better? Few casts later... bingo fish on! Turns out to be a decent 15 inch whitefish, no pics for that ugly thing! By this point my friend hadnt got anything and was getting annoyed as I kept shouting fish on, so he threw on a scud and I gave him the hole to work. I moved further up the river to test my luck. Only got one other brown a little ways up, in another good hole right under some tree branches. It was getting dark so I headed back to find my friend, he had only caught one whitefish a little further up from the honey hole. As we were walking back through the river I decided what the heck, Ill just through my line out, sure enough I get a good hit and another little brown is landed just below the honey hole. My friend wasnt too happy I caught another one just messin around but hey what can you do. It was a good way to spend a few hours after work with a friend. Total fish count 4 browns, 1 cutt, 2 whitefish.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

Im glad me cuttin that belly open and finding them bugs paid off for someone, Im going back thursday to try them out myself.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

Were you fishing your sow bug with weight or without.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to hear that you are making good use of the extended daylight hours! Fishing during the week does make me jealous.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

stupiddog said:


> Were you fishing your sow bug with weight or without.


I didnt have any weight on em. I had a bead headed prince above my scud to get em down but no weights. Good luck when you go! Orvis whenever you wanna hit the provo let me know! :twisted:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Sweet! I love the Weber. That's great that you caught a Cutthroat, I love hearing that on the Weber. I am looking to head out either Friday or Saturday if I can get a kitchen pass. Thanks for the report.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, your weekday fishing is really a jones.

At least you're getting out. Good on ya.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> stupiddog said:
> 
> 
> > Were you fishing your sow bug with weight or without.
> ...


It will happen soon that is for sure!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice! I am getting fishing fever!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well I was supposed to meet RnF today to fish but that fell through, had to work late, when I got off a decided to salvage what was left of the day on the weber. Not much to talk about aside from this nice fat brown I landed, I know some of you will be upset that I placed it on the shore but trust me it swam off healthy as ever.










Close up so you can see its stunted lower jaw










It was another fun day after work!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow is that an overbite? I don't think I've seen one with an overbite. Crazy.

Nice looking brown...That needs an orthodontist.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

I couldn't wait till tomorrow so I went today. I landed 6 on the sow bug, lost 2 more. I had 2 really fun things happen. First I was fighting a fish on my sow bug and another one grabbed the hairs ear I had trailing it. For about 30 seconds I had 2 fish on, then fish #2 snapped the end fly off but I still landed the first one. Then I hooked into a giant whitefish that ripped me about 30 feet into the backing on my fly line before he gave one giant run and snapped the hook off. Wow those whites have some strength and energy.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow! You guys got me amped for sure. Im going to try these combos and hope to finally break my 0fer with the fly rod on the Weber Saturday.


----------



## xarope8 (Mar 20, 2008)

I already posted a short bit about my fish in Flyfish section but here are the 2 pics of the fish I caught today on the Weber. 18in and 21in. 3.0lb and 4.5lb respectively. Biggest Fish I have ever caught. First time on weber along 84. It was fun. The 21in took about 15 min to land. Plan to hit it up next week also!!


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Just noticed that last one has some spawn gold to him still.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> Well I was supposed to meet RnF today to fish but that fell through, had to work late, when I got off a decided to salvage what was left of the day on the weber. Not much to talk about aside from this nice fat brown I landed, I know some of you will be upset that I placed it on the shore but trust me it swam off healthy as ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care that you placed him on the shore- just tell us all why you had to go and bite his lower jaw off!! :shock: Now I bet all the other fish make fun of him!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet its good to see other good reports from the Web! Xarope those are nice looking fish! Walt good luck when you go on Sat. wish I could go out and hit it too but Easter parties look like they will be gettin in the way.


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

its either arsenic or lead posioning !


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> Sweet its good to see other good reports from the Web! Xarope those are nice looking fish! Walt good luck when you go on Sat. wish I could go out and hit it too but Easter parties look like they will be gettin in the way.


Thanks. Those flies you are using pretty small? Ive got to get to sportsmans to stock up on some johns, pt's and sow bugs, and midges. Im sure I usually go to big(14-16)...

Ive got an all day pass on sat and looking to hit the Web and get up the south fork for some fishing and photos.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sizes 16 and 18 and you should do just fine.


----------

